# Feliz cumpleaños alacant!!



## turi

Gaviota que vuelas y velas por nosotros desde las alturas, bájate un ratito y descansa tus alas. Seguro que un buen puñado de amigos te están esperando para celebrar tus 20 años por onceava vez!! O eran 21??

Feliz cumpleaños!!!

Juan

PD. Me he dado cuenta de que tu cumple no es hasta el 2 de enero...  Pues que sean felicidades por adelantado!!!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Algunos prefieren volar, algunos prefieren soñar.
Nuestra gentil Gaviota prefiere soñar y volar alto, pero sin perdernos de vista y volviendo junto a sus amigos. 
¡¡¡ Felices cumpledías !!!  

.


----------



## romarsan

Felicidades Gaviota. Me gusta ser parte de la costa a la que te asomas a descansar.
Un beso querida amiga.


----------



## speedier

Have a great birthday alacant.  

I just couldn't think what to send you for this special day, but here are a few things that might interest you - take your pick.


----------



## Kibramoa

Felicitaciones Gaviota. Que tengas un día lindo y lleno de sorpresas. 
Un abrazo desde este lado del charco.
​


----------



## alacant

Juanito, que detalle! Y eso despues de una noche sin dormir! Muchaas gracias por abrir éste hilo. Son 21 y.........

Manuel, que alegria verte por aquí, y con un poco de suerte nos veremos en Valencia en la primavera.

Amiga Ro, vaya avatar más llamativo! como siempre, contenta de tenerte en mi vida. No fallas nunca! Abrazotes, amiga!


----------



## alacant

Speedy, that mouse hardly has time to sleep. Thank you for the suggestions for presents. Most of them actually!!!!! Cheers!!!


----------



## alacant

Amiga Kibra! Que imágenes más bonitas que has buscado. Me encantan! Gracias por estar aquí. Abrazos, ala


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Querida Alacant,

Pensé en regalarte un pastel de cumpleaños, pero creo que después de estos días te apetecerá más esto.

Sigo sin saber cómo se pegan fotos... tendrás que conformarte con un link apetecible.

Un besazo, flying seagull.


----------



## alacant

Muchas gracias, Valeria.

Me alegro mucho verte por aquí, sabiendo lo atareada que estas estos días.

Pues te digo la verdad, apetece pastel, pero creo que he puesto un par de kilos y ahora que estamos en Enero toca más fruta y volver al gimnasio despues de Reyes.

Abrazotes grandes, ala


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Feliz Cumpleaños Gaviota Linda!

Espero que pases un día precioso muy apapachada, aquí te traigo un regalito.

Un abrazote


----------



## bondia

Alacant, a little late, but hope you had a great day and will have a good, good year.. Keep singing that song
All the best
bondia


----------



## alacant

Hola Tampi, muchas gracias guapa, veo que sabeís que tengo que comer fruta, despues de las comidas de Navidad. Abrazotes, amiga!

Bondia, not late as you know, we tend to belong to the land of the forgotten having birthdays so close to New Year. Molt d'anys, as they say. Janice (or as you can imagine!!!!)


----------



## Vampiro

Queridísima Janice.
Llego taaaaaaarde, pero sabes por qué.
Un gran abrazo.
Fly high, dear friend.

_


----------



## turi

Vampiro said:


> Queridísima Janice.
> Llego taaaaaaarde, pero sabes por qué.
> Un gran abrazo.
> Fly high, dear friend.
> 
> _



Claro, un Vampiro es que no ve....

Bienvenido de vuelta, amigo!! A revolotear por esos foros otra vez!!

Un abrazo,

Juan


----------



## Antpax

¡¡Juer!! Yo sí que llego tarde . Muchas Felicidades, Ala!! Espero que la fiesta aún continúe.

Besos.

Ant


----------



## alacant

Mi vampiro favorito, que alegría verte aquí en la fiesta. 

Antie, claro que sigue, con la gente majaque hay por aquí.

Abrazotes a los dos, ala


----------



## Vanda

Cheguei a tempo de comer bolo?!
Mesmo que não, aí vai um regalito.


----------



## alacant

Wow, Vanda, there's always time for a cake especially one like that. 

Thanks very much for joining us.

Abrazotes, J


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Happy birthday, Ala

Sorry I'm late... been down with the flu (don't worry, it wasn't _avian _flu) 

All the best,

MA


----------



## XiaoRoel

Felicidades.


----------



## alacant

MA, lovely to see you here, hope you're feeling better by now, so that we can go on partying.

Abrazos amigo, ala


----------



## alacant

XiaoRoel said:


> Felicidades.


 
Thank you for coming to my celebration. Enjoy yourself.

Saludos, ala


----------

